# My B14



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

....couple of touch ups that i need to do but hey that is the look


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i LOVE that octane kit... anybody who doesnt know what kit that is should be smacked... nice octane kit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, that is a nice FBit's like the Omega bumper but different...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

yea and looks better in fitting!!!! is the quality good???


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yea, that is a nice FBit's like the Omega bumper but different... *



That is an Octane Front Bumper. Similar to the R34 bumper. A few companies have them for civic's, but none for nissans that I know of.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is the octane kit.. so far i have no idea who carries it for our car.


very nice btw..


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *that is the octane kit.. so far i have no idea who carries it for our car.
> 
> 
> very nice btw.. *



Not to be specific, but it's an Octane front, with extreme sides and rear.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad.


I'm really glad I found a different rear though. That extreme rear, while very nice, is almost played out on B14's.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AIGHT!!! another white B14-we are unstopable.

Ok now props for the front end -I think you're the first on here with it... I think U may have made a mistake with those sides--they dont come down low enuff for that front...I got the same problem ( but not as bad)...

I noticed your rear slots are filled in-did the bumper come like that?












mine


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Not bad.
> 
> 
> I'm really glad I found a different rear though. That extreme rear, while very nice, is almost played out on B14's. *


I really wish I didnt settle for it--but Im working on a idea to cutomize it....or Im just gonna get a diff. one altogether....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

*...*

yea it came like that....as for the octane FB heh yea i like it

but as for the side skirts....i couldn't really find anything that went lower but owell i guess i'll be stuck with em for awile...they don't look that bad heh

as for the extreme rear bumper heh like i said touch ups 

and the FB fit well....the only gaps that really exist is to the inner parts of the lights but you have to look close....other than that it fit good

and as for where i got it.... a local performance shop


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!!
Its one of the best fronts ive ever seen on a sentra!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

maybe you should try different grill mesh colors, I think the white does not accent it enough


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *AIGHT!!! another white B14-we are unstopable.
> 
> *


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Super Black!*



MP2050 said:


> *AIGHT!!! another white B14-we are unstopable.
> 
> *


BAHHHH

Black is the shit. Just wait until it rolls out  


Not my style, but props on the hard work!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Super Black!*



wes said:


> *BAHHHH
> 
> Black is the shit. Just wait until it rolls out
> 
> ...


I hope you're gonna be bad enuff to take on a ALL WHITE PLATOON....


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

I gotta represent for Super Black.

Bout to get that beast coated with a few fresh coats of Super Black, previous owner abused the paint.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

forget all ya'll. Teal is the best. white and black is so....black and white


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Super Black!*



MP2050 said:


> *I hope you're gonna be bad enuff to take on a ALL WHITE PLATOON.... *


That white platoon has to catch me fist  

All in good fun. It just sucks that there are so many nice looking white B14's and not enough black ones. 

As for teal, well, we won't go there


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
So these are all the people who ignored the 'best factory color' poll thread.

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*No*

We're defending our vote


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

black (stealth) Look I vote for, and its not just because my car is black, well YEA its all because my car is black (at the moment, hehehE)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's so great about black and white? Every car model ever has had black and white. The best colors are the ones that you never see on the road (except those lime green civics ). My fav is the 350z blue.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

that why i said "at the moment" next step 350z blue


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *that why i said "at the moment" next step 350z blue *


That is a hot ass color!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *That is a hot ass color!!! *


 Yea, and it looks so good first hand. I've seen 2 blue 350s


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i still think the white painted mesh looks kinda off, try different colors, white looks like something is missing.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what's so great about black and white? Every car model ever has had black and white. The best colors are the ones that you never see on the road *


WELL SAID 
So far, the only car that I've seen this color on is Project GA16DET!
Damn Mike are we the only one's reppin this sweet, one of a kind, unique and rare color?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

From where did you get your front bumper from? because I would like to get one for my lucino!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

once you go black you never go back WOOT WOOT. Gotta rep the black... and wes, you'll see another nice B14 in black soon enough  just give me until the end of the semester so I can have time to install all this shit thats under my bed


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey Guys where can I buy a front bumper like this one?!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh.....ya can't say enough about Black. When it's clean....it's damn sweet. But ain't it a bitch keepin' it clean. I think I spend more money on cleaning it than upgrading it.

Gotta give it up to EVERYONE with their sweet lookin' B14.....no matter what the color! Love 'em all. Especially the BLACK ones.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i dont know i drive a nice green one not the pine green but regular green?
i think we need some more dark green cars


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Super Black!*



wes said:


> *BAHHHH
> Black is the shit.  *


Yes indeed!


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

nice car.. where you get front bumper?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

*Re: ...*



Locky said:


> *and as for where i got it.... a local performance shop *


Teal all the way!!

I think you need to paint those black side markers, those stand out too much, along with the door handles. Something else that would make your ride cleaner and better looking (it still kicks ass now) might be bigger rims (are those like 15/16's?) and/or a drop.

Nice Touch with the Red Suns- representing Initial D


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

white!gotta represent white the white b14's! only drawback is during the summer...cleaning all those dead bugs off all the way is hell!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *white!gotta represent white the white b14's! only drawback is during the summer...cleaning all those dead bugs off all the way is hell! *


Bugs--forget them. How bout cleaning off the yellow crap that I dunno if its treee sap or bird piss....buts its a PITA to clean once it dries

Oh and yeah paint the black to white like me ....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you white guys are so lucky, my nothing gooes good on my teal car. I do happen to like the white better b/c you have so many options. On a white , silver wheels look good, white wheels look good, black wheels look awesome and so do gunmetal and bronze and so on and so on. on my car, anything darker than the teal looks like crap and everything lighter is ok, but pretty much only white and silver (and chrome looks terrible).


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I hear ya bro.. but dont give up. Teal WILL LIVE ON!.. Travis


----------

